# problems w' wpa_supplicant / ipw2200

## phoeniks

The first part of my problem was essentially resolved in this thread 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-359633.html

The basic rundown is this. I'm using wpa_supplicant and the ipw2200 driver/firmware. I have a wired port as eth0 and wireless as eth1, both have worked at some point but never completely together.

the intel 2200bg setup will latch onto any nearby (unencrypted) network. iwconfig confirms this. The networks i want to connect to are encrypted, but not overly complex (128-bit wep)

I linked net.eth1 to net.lo and used   rc-update add net.eth1 default         for the rest.

The wireless was working with unencrypted networks when it was still eth0 before and works at least well enough to see, but not use, open networks at home, work, and the parents house. below I'll post my pertinent files. 

/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/files/wpa_supplicant-0.3.8-conf.d,v 1.1 2005/02/14 08:25:29 brix Exp $

# List of interfaces

INTERFACES="eth1"

# Common arguments to all wpa_supplicant instances

ARGS="-w"

# Interface specific arguments

#ARGS_eth1="-Dipw"

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-HD"

dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth1="-HD"

dhcpcd_eth1="-N"

config_eth1=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-ipw2200"

wpa_timeout_eth1=20

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

network={

ssid="INGRID"

key_mgmt=NONE

auth_alg=SHARED

wep_key0=128hex#

wep_tx_keyidx=0

mode=1

priority=5

}

```

If you see anything wrong or notice that i'm disregarding something important, please let me know. Thanks in advance.

----------

## RayDude

I don't know much about this. I have a working wpa_supplicant on my laptop, that gives me a bit of knowledge.

What I don't understand is why you are using wpa_supplicant for wep encryption. (I didn't even know it does wep)

I use it for WPAPSK and it works well (takes a damn long time to connect but it works every time).

To use WEP wouldn't it be easier to use iwconfig?

And WEP isn't secure. Its a bad idea IMO to use it. A linux laptop with the right programs can crack 64 bit wep in five minutes and 128 bit wep in under a half an hour. Its not useful. WPAPSK is much more secure.

But putting that aside, I saw a problem with your conf.d/net file:

you have this line:

```
wpa_supplicant_eth1="-ipw2200"
```

I think it should read:

```
wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"
```

There are apparently various formats that work with conf.d/net, but I don't think you need to specify iface_eth1="dhcp" and config_eth1=("dhcp"), so one of them can probably be deleted.

Here try this, I'll just take a stab at it:

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 30 -N -HD"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 30 -N -HD"

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

wpa_timeout_eth1=20
```

If you have not added wpa_supplicant to your default run level (and you shouldn't have) then conf.d/wpa_supplicant is not used. You don't need it at all, I do not use mine and it looks exactly like yours.

From what I can tell by looking at /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example, your wpa_supplicant.conf should work fine for WEP. (I had no idea WPA_SUPPLICANT could do WEP only, heh, go figure).

Assuming none of this works, you need to run stuff from the command line to try to get things working, which means that you boot with no network in your configuration and then try to bring it all up by hand, one thing at a time recording errors as you go and searching the forums or posting them in this thread.

If you do adjust your config files and reboot, try to write down any error messages you see whiz by, check dmesg and /var/log/messages and post any and all warnings and error messages related to wireless.

We'll go from there.

(hopefully we'll get lucky)

Raydude

----------

## mspiegle

WPA supplicant is capable of handling WEP on its own.  I have it running that way on my laptop right now.  In fact, I think it is the prefered method to have everything handled by WPA_supplicant (wep, wpa, and unencrypted).

----------

## mspiegle

These are my configs and they appear to work decently, but not perfect (I think the ipw driver has issues):

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wireless

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="Jonathan"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

network={

        ssid="waves"

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

network={

        ssid="jimfig"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        pairwise=TKIP CCMP

        psk="[removed]"

}

network={

        ssid="affwire"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=[removed]

}

```

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0=( "-R -t 10" )

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

wpa_timeout_eth1=15

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth1=( "-R -t 10" )

```

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/files/wpa_supplicant-0.3.8-conf.d,v 1.1 2005/02/14 08:25:29 brix Exp $

# List of interfaces

INTERFACES="eth1"

# Common arguments to all wpa_supplicant instances

ARGS="-w"

# Interface specific arguments

#ARGS_eth1="-Dipw"

```

----------

## phoeniks

First off, thanks for all those who replied so far, and i must appologize for the timing of my response. Weekend took a couple of crazy turns. Anyway, i've taken in all the posts and tried all your suggestions, but without any luck. Raydude, that was a good pickup on -ipw220 vs. - Dipw. I want to start systematically finding errors as you suggested, but i'm a little confused about this 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Assuming none of this works, you need to run stuff from the command line to try to get things working, which means that you boot with no network in your configuration and then try to bring it all up by hand, one thing at a time recording errors as you go and searching the forums or posting them in this thread. 

 

Which config file should i be removing networking from and then what should i be running from the command line after that?

also, wpa_supplicant was not added to my default runlevel. I tripped over that file during this whole endeavor and was not sure if it played a factor. Thanks for the info =)

----------

## RayDude

 *phoeniks wrote:*   

> First off, thanks for all those who replied so far, and i must appologize for the timing of my response. Weekend took a couple of crazy turns. Anyway, i've taken in all the posts and tried all your suggestions, but without any luck. Raydude, that was a good pickup on -ipw220 vs. - Dipw. I want to start systematically finding errors as you suggested, but i'm a little confused about this 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Assuming none of this works, you need to run stuff from the command line to try to get things working, which means that you boot with no network in your configuration and then try to bring it all up by hand, one thing at a time recording errors as you go and searching the forums or posting them in this thread.  
> ...

 

I haven't done it for a while now, but here's a modified cut and paste from another one of my threads:

Please do a sanity check on everything you see here, I'm not 100% sure this is right.

Do this:

```
rc-update del net.eth1
```

Then reboot. That should insure the network doesn't try to load...

Now log in as root and:

```
ifconfig eth1 up

wpa_supplicant -dd -Dipw -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

Now watch the tool try to register on the network... If you get only one error message:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]:operation not permitted
```

Then its alive... In another window, type this command:

```
dhcpcd eth1
```

If it registers, you are done. All you have to do is figure out how to configure /etc/conf.d/net to get it to work...

If it doesn't work, you will get error messages from wpa_supplicant, search the forums, and google, and then failing to find leads, post here. I've seen many many of those damn messages, as I'm sure everyone has... I'm sure someone will be able to help.

Raydude

----------

## schmobag

After updating my ipw2200 to the latest ~x86 ebuild (ver 1.0.6), my wireless didn't work any more.  While trying to start the wireless network, the following was printed in the system log:

```

ipw2200: failed to send ASSOCIATE command

```

I couldn't find the answer in the forums, so I googled on that string, and this post on the Ubuntu forums came up.  According to the thread, the problem can be solved by adding the following line to /etc/modules.d/ipw2200:

```

options ipw2200 hwcrypto=0

```

Now my wireless connects just fine.  Though I do still get the odd "ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not supported" error.  But I guess it's harmless, since the network works.

If your ipw2200 still isn't working, you should open up an extra console and do "tail -f /var/log/messages", then watch that window while you try to restart your network interface.  If you see the "failed to send associate command" error, then try putting the above line in /etc/modules.d/ipw2200.

----------

## phoeniks

after all the things i've tried, my config files look a little different, and more importantly , i have an output file from Raydude's suggestions that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. Searching yielded some similar error logs, but no solutions. At any rate here are the most up to date , pertinent files.

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 15 -N -HD"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth1="-N"

dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

wpa_timeout_eth1=20

```

EDIT : fixed mis-posted /etc/conf.d/net

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

ssid="INGRID"

key_mgmt=NONE

wep_key0=[REMOVED 128-Bit Hex Key]

}

```

... and the output from 

wpa_supplicant -dd -Dipw -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ipw'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Line: 6 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     49 4e 47 52 49 44                                 INGRID

key_mgmt: 0x4

wep_key0 - hexdump(len=13): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='INGRID'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ipw_init is called

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:23:c3:3f

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=1

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_iface exists, but does not allow connections - assuming it was leftover fro

m forced program termination

Successfully replaced leftover ctrl_iface socket '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth1'

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 793 bytes of scan results (4 BSSes)

Scan results: 4

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:12:17:61:45:75 ssid='OZONE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:13:10:18:7d:d5 ssid='mlc' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:0c:41:f5:52:0c ssid='NOKIA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:50:f2:ca:1e:42 ssid='INGRID' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

   selected non-WPA AP 00:50:f2:ca:1e:42 ssid='INGRID'

Trying to associate with 00:50:f2:ca:1e:42 (SSID='INGRID' freq=0 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

wpa_driver_ipw_set_auth_alg: auth_alg=0x1

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=WEP key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=0 key_len=13

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=19

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:50:f2:ca:1e:42

Association event - clear replay counter

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:50:f2:ca:1e:42

Associated with 00:50:f2:ca:1e:42

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state S_FORCE_AUTH

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

Cancelling authentication timeout

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=59

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=58

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=57

Signal 15 received - terminating

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=56

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

```

You guys have already been a huge help. Thanks againLast edited by phoeniks on Tue Jul 19, 2005 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmobag

Forgive me if someone's already mentioned this, but I believe you have a problem in your /etc/conf.d/net.  Specifically, you have a line that says this:

```

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-ipw2200"

```

I believe that should be changed to this:

```

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

```

For example, here's my (working) /etc/conf.d/net, also using the intel 2200bg network adapter and ipw2200 driver:

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

wpa_timeout_eth1=10

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

```

The "-D" tells wpa_supplicant that you're going to specify the driver, and the "ipw" is the name that wpa_supplicant uses for the ipw2200 driver (it uses the same name for both the ipw2200 and ipw2100 drivers).

----------

## schmobag

I just saw that raydude raised the same issue I did several posts back (sorry for the repetition).  Yet your latest post says your /etc/conf.d/net still has 

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-ipw2200" in it.  Was that just a typo or have you gone back to that configuration?

----------

## phoeniks

sorry, that was an old copy of the file, it should have read, and currently reads on my system as :

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 15 -N -HD"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth1="-N"

dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

wpa_timeout_eth1=20

```

EDIT : also fixed in initial post

----------

## schmobag

I didn't see anything particularly suspicious in the wpa_supplicant output you posted earlier, so I suspect that's not the problem.  Can't really tell though.

As someone earlier suggested, I think the step-by-step command line approach would be best to solve this problem.  But don't just type the commands, do a check at each step to make sure they were successful.  I'm not really sure about the necessity of doing "ifconfig eth1 up".  I've never done that, and I think "dhcpcd eth1", which you type later, will accomplish the same thing.  So here's what I suggest.  First, clear the stage; make sure that net.eth1 is not in any runlevel, that none of the networking programs are running, and that the driver isn't loaded:

```

##remove net.eth1 from all runlevels

rc-update del net.eth1

##look for currently running network processes

ps -A

##if you see any "dhcpcd" or "wpa_supplicant" processes running, then do a "killall dhcpcd" or "killall wpa_supplicant", as appropriate

##see what modules are loaded

lsmod

## if you see a ipw2200 module loaded, then do this:

rmmod ipw2200

```

Now you're ready to start things.  Open up two terminals as root.  in one, type the following:

```

tail -f /var/log/messages

```

That will display all the system log events as they happen, which can be really useful.  In the other console, do this:

```

##load the ipw2200 driver

modprobe ipw2200

##make sure the driver's loaded.  Things like this might seem tedious, but slow and steady wins the race.

lsmod

##you should see ipw2200 listed.

##assuming you can see that the ipw2200 module has been loaded, let's start wpa_supplicant.  Since the wpa_supplicant output that you showed me earlier didn't seem really useful, let's just turn it off, and have wpa_supplicant run in the background

wpa_supplicant -B -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dipw

##now lets check whether you're associated with your access point

iwconfig

#if you have successfully connected with your access point, you should see something like this (though your ESSID will be different, and your security mode is probaby "open" instead of "restricted"):

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"USC"  Nickname:"USC"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:01:F4:EE:73:0A   

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:xxxx-xxxx-xx   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=87/100  Signal level=-42 dBm  Noise level=-84 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:4

##if you gotten this far, all that's left is to get an ip address.  the -d option makes dhcpcd print useful things to the system log

dhcpcd -d eth1

##your logtail window should show some stuff happening, so you probably know by now whether you got an ip address, but just to make sure, type this:

ifconfig

##you should see something like this:

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:35:14:9F:17  

          inet addr:10.100.14.7  Bcast:10.100.31.255  Mask:255.255.224.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1356  Metric:1

          RX packets:8212 errors:1 dropped:1 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3571 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3365908 (3.2 Mb)  TX bytes:831303 (811.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x8000 Memory:c0204000-c0204fff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:109 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:109 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:26176 (25.5 Kb)  TX bytes:26176 (25.5 Kb)

```

The above steps aren't entirely free of config files; you'll still need to have a properly configured /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.  But I don't know how to avoid that by specifying all of wpa_supplicant's options on the command line.  If I'm wrong about the necessity of typing "ifconfig eth1 up" at some point, someone please correct me.  In the end, wpa_supplicant just might not work for you.  For example, I connect to one wireless network at home, and another at school (USC, in case you didn't catch it in my iwconfig results).  No matter what I try, I can't get wpa_supplicant to work at school.  Only the older, iwconfig way of bringing up my network seems to work.  On the other hand, iwconfig won't work for me at home.  Only wpa_supplicant works, even with all wep/wpa/security turned off (of course, wpa_supplicant is also the only way to get wpa encryption, which I like to use on my home router).  If you just keep hitting a wall with wpa_supplicant, it would probably be worth trying plain old iwconfig instead.

----------

## schmobag

I forgot one testing step.  After loading the driver, but before running wpa_supplicant, do this:

```

iwlist eth1 scanning

```

That will test whether the driver is properly loaded, and whether your network card can see your access point.  You should see an entry for your access point in the list that gets displayed.  For this test, you might want to make sure that your access point doesn't have its "Hide ESSID" option turned on.  Otherwise you might not be able to tell your access point fom other ones in the area.  For example, mine looks like this right now, because all of USC's access points have their essid's hidden:

```

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:01:F4:EE:73:0A

                    ESSID:"<hidden>"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 11 

                    Quality=80/100  Signal level=-49 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 201ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0F:66:75:8F:8E

                    ESSID:"linksys"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54 

                    Quality=35/100  Signal level=-79 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 72ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:20:A6:52:A8:7B

                    ESSID:"<hidden>"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 9 11 6 12 18 24 36 48 54 

                    Quality=44/100  Signal level=-74 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 108ms ago

```

----------

## phoeniks

Ok, we should now be nearing the endgame. I followed schmobag's manual instructions and everything worked wonderfully, and multiple times. Here's the tail output to /var/log/messages.

```

Jul 25 15:16:15 tuxedo fstab-sync[8972]: added mount point /media/cdrecorder for /dev/hdc

Jul 25 15:16:33 tuxedo login[8862]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_console.so)

Jul 25 15:16:33 tuxedo login[8862]: PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_console.so: cannot open shared object file: No such fil$

Jul 25 15:16:33 tuxedo login[8862]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_console.so

Jul 25 15:16:35 tuxedo login(pam_unix)[8862]: session opened for user jbeaumont by (uid=0)

Jul 25 15:16:40 tuxedo su(pam_unix)[9292]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Jul 25 15:20:01 tuxedo cron[9297]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jul 25 15:22:04 tuxedo su(pam_unix)[9292]: session closed for user root

Jul 25 15:23:09 tuxedo su(pam_unix)[9439]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Jul 25 15:23:17 tuxedo su(pam_unix)[9444]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Jul 25 15:26:27 tuxedo ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.3

Jul 25 15:26:27 tuxedo ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

Jul 25 15:26:27 tuxedo ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Jul 25 15:26:27 tuxedo ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Jul 25 15:27:06 tuxedo ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Jul 25 15:27:06 tuxedo ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Jul 25 15:27:06 tuxedo ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

Jul 25 15:27:07 tuxedo ipw2200: failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG command

Jul 25 15:28:00 tuxedo dhcpcd[9794]: broadcasting DHCP_REQUEST for 192.168.1.122

Jul 25 15:28:00 tuxedo dhcpcd[9794]: broadcastAddr option is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 192.168.1.255

Jul 25 15:28:00 tuxedo dhcpcd[9794]: dhcpIPaddrLeaseTime=86400 in DHCP server response.

Jul 25 15:28:00 tuxedo dhcpcd[9794]: dhcpT1value is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 43200 sec

Jul 25 15:28:00 tuxedo dhcpcd[9794]: dhcpT2value is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 75600 sec

Jul 25 15:28:00 tuxedo dhcpcd[9794]: DHCP_ACK received from  (192.168.1.2)

Jul 25 15:28:00 tuxedo dhcpcd[9794]: Restored resolv.conf.sv from improper shutdown

```

After all of this, iwconfig shows the proper ap , password, and even an  ip address.  After using ":rc-update add net.eth1 default", however I'm back to seeing open AP's and getting no ip address for eth1. I saw the firmware related error in the log, but i have the most up to date version according to portage. All of this leads me to believe i'm leaving an option out of a config file, the most notable being -ieth1 for wpa_supplicant. Both suggestions included this, but i'm lacking it in wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/conf.d/net. It's just something I noticed, but it might not mean anything.  I suppose I could manually start the wireless everytime i want to use it, but i'm smelling the finish line, and I want to close this out. As allways, all help is appreciated.

----------

## nautiazn85

It has to do with the drivers. I just got the problem fixed (been trying at it all day until it finally worked).

It works when you update IPW2200 to version 1.0.6 and update the IPW2200 drivers to 2.3

Before merging the newer versions you have to emerge --unmerge ipw2200 && emerge --unmerge ipw2200-firmware

I'll be posting a solution with all my configuration files to the same section of the forum soon.

----------

## phoeniks

sweet.............I'll be eagerly awaiting your post.

----------

